# NEU: Das komplette SPRO Henk Simonsz Rutenprogramm



## Angel-Discount24 (25. Januar 2008)

jetzt neu bei uns:​ 
Das komplette SPRO Henk Simonsz Rutenprogramm​ 
Henk Simonsz PikeFighter
Diese neue Rutenserie wurde in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Henk Simonsz entwickelt. Selbstverständlich werden diese Ruten nur aus besten Kohlefaser Materalien und perfekten Komponenten wie SiC Ringe und speziellen Kunststoff Rollenhaltern gefertigt. Diese Ruten bieten dem Kunstköder Spezialisten genau die richtige und gewünschte Aktion für dieses spezielle Angeln und dieser einzigartigen Technik.​ 

Henk Simonsz Signature
Das absolute Top an Kunstköder-Ruten! Durch die Verarbeitung von High-Modulus japanischen Kohlefaser Material sind diese Ruten ultra leicht und haben eine superschnelle Aktion. Besser als mit diesen "Perlen" können Sie ihren Kunstköder nicht präsentieren. Was sie im Kopf haben, passiert unter Wasser, genau wie Sie es wollen! Die Ruetn sind ausgestattet mit dem Besten vom Besten; hochwertige Ringe, ein Fuji Rollenhalter und original Portugal Kork Griffe. Dies sind Henk´s absolute Traumruten und vollkommen nach seinem Wunsch gefertigt.​ 

Henk Simonsz The Godfather
Vertikalruten für Spezialisten! Die Godfather Ruten sind von einem sehr hohen Niveau in Ausführung, Aktion und natürlich das sehr niedrige Gewicht. Echte Ruten für die Techniker unter den Anglern. Die spezielle `Godfather´ Ausführung hat einen Fuji Griff und extrem leichte Ringe. 
Henk Simonsz: "Wir haben jetzt auch Ruten entwickelt mit einer `etwas weicheren AktionŽ, daducrh kann jeder die richtige Rute finden."​ 

Henk Simonsz STi
Speziell für die große Gruppe von neuen Raubfisch Anglern, haben wir in Zusammenhang mit Henk Simonsz eine Serie von Ruten entwickelt, die im günstigen Preissegment angesiedelt sind. Die Basiswünsche die Henk an diese Ruten stellt wie geringes Gewicht, schnelle Aktion und maximales Gefühl bei der Köderführung wurden voll erfüllt. Das wird unterstützt durch die Verarbeitung von HM-Kohlefaser, kleiner leichter LTS-SIC Ringe und einer perfekten Blance. Alle Ruten wurden mit hochwertigen AAA-Grade Kork-Griffen bestückt.​ 
*Ruten schon ab 38,90 Euro*​ 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-henk-simonsz-ruten-c-1_162_163.html​


----------

